# 95 Chevy Cavalier



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Got a used car with an aftemarket radio in it. No sound on both left speakers at all, the right back is ok, right front has too much bass. Interesting set up so I want to check the wires just because it seems like a bad installation. Also not thinking about it, not sure if i have the rightcar, but i think i have heard sounds out of the rear left side but not much and possibly thinking the left channel is blown, maybe, I will test in another car tomorrow just to make sure. 
The radio us a Pioneer DEH-P3800MP and i know the rear speakers are stock, front are would assume to be also. 
If anyone would know where to get wie diagrams for all this so i can check over it the quick way i would apreciate that a lot, or if anyone has any other thoughts please let me know. 

Sorry for the lack of knowledge, its not my car and i only been in it like three times. I do want to get this over with quick since right now the car won't be driven for a few days and also to get the radio out i have to take part of the dash off too and that is just sitting in the car in pieces so i want to put it bak together some time soon.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

So i did a few tests today, the radio is fine, the wiring is fine, just both left speakers put out no sound at all. 

And if anyone needs i found the color codes for the radio for this car.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Use a 12 volt battery to test the speaker leads with, one set in gray and tan hook them to the battery there one of the two fronts/it's been a while).Also to blues one light one dark there a pair, and green light and dark pair.Finally yellow and brown pair, the battery will help you to find where they are in the car, assuming you could find a good speaker to use. Also the speakers that don't work may just be grounded out.
Sorry took so long , post got berried!


----------



## MrMeece (Jun 22, 2008)

what were the color coordinations for the cavalier radio? same situation but i'm putting in a new radio


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Sorry I forgot the colors, its been awhile, but you should be able to just buy a wire harense that will solve this problem for you. Even if you didn't want to do that, I just googled it and I came up with the colors. If that doesn't work you can trace to wires and do some testing to figure it out. If you have any trouble I can try to help when I get on a computer (currently on my phone).

Also, if you are having the same problem as I said, it turned out that the speakers were bad, but it did have an after market radio in it already which may have been why the speakers went bad. (I believe gm used different specs then most other sound equpment but I'm not 100% sure of this)


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Top welcome to the forum,
You need to post this in the other thread for automotive help, also start your own thread for it too.
Again Welcome to the forums !


----------

